# Model Train crashes



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Takes all kinds _*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rC8VzVmNPOI*_


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

That's been posted before--it's very funny


I've often wished I had a wreckable train. The kids who come over often ant to see stuff crash--an impulse I can remember well from my own childhood. I'd like to have a train that crashed and parts flew off and you cold put it back together. Or maybe an explosion and bridge collapse a la Gomez Adams


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Pretty funny.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Always good to review now and then.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Pish-posh and Pshaw! Obviously tabloid journalism!

Here is the REAL thing!





Actual footage of real heart stopping accidents!


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I think I'd be a bit embarrassed to post a video like that. Later RJD


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By aceinspp on 15 Jan 2010 05:24 PM 
I think I'd be a bit embarrassed to post a video like that. Later RJD 

Which one?


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Ha yours. later RJD


----------

